# I got a job!



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

So, now I work at Tim Hortan's. Apparently it's the third-busiest location in all of Canada... so that should be fun. I haven't started yet, I go in for a consultation this Friday and I'll be there from 8:00-1:00, so I don't know whether I'll start training then. 

Either way, I think this qualifies as a positive step. I'll be making some money, interacting with people, and most importantly; not skulking about the house all summer. I'm not looking forward to the ridiculous uniform or people's general impatience. I guess the pros outweigh the cons, though it's easier to say that before you've started.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Sweet. That is awesome news. Congrats and it is a positive step. I have heard good things about Tim Hortans. And I will be getting myself some when I am in canada at the end of the year. 

YOU Rock.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey, congratulations!!! That is wonderful! Best of luck!



AudreyHepburn said:


> So, now I work at Tim Hortan's. Apparently it's the third-busiest location in all of Canada... so that should be fun. I haven't started yet, I go in for a consultation this Friday and I'll be there from 8:00-1:00, so I don't know whether I'll start training then.
> 
> Either way, I think this qualifies as a positive step. I'll be making some money, interacting with people, and most importantly; not skulking about the house all summer. I'm not looking forward to the ridiculous uniform or people's general impatience. I guess the pros outweigh the cons, though it's easier to say that before you've started.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats Audrey!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That's awesome! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie

I worked at a McDonald's next to a mall, so you can kind of see how "interesting" Saturdays would be.

Tim Horton's has good food - they have stores all the way down to me!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's awesome. Tim Hortons is constantly busy, but that will make time fly by and interacting with all the customers will be great practice. I want an iced cap!


----------



## Family Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

You must feel very happy! Good for you!


----------



## justagirl9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations Audrey! That's awesome! :clap


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## elle21roses (Jun 8, 2010)

Good for you! That's inspiring for me! ^_^


----------



## cinammon (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations Audrey, good luck on your new job!!


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

That's great! Best of luck! =)


----------



## Old School Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

I've worked in really small offices for the last 4 years or so - and I have to be honest here, I loved retail a whole lot more! You're probably going to hate 99% of the customers but you'll have so much with the other members of staff you won't even notice!! Good luck!


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! you will have to update us on how it goes


----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats on your job!!!! I'm still looking and hope to post "I got a job" soon! You give me hope! Again congrats!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations, welcome to the world of part time employment, where everyone complains and no one appreciates their job..... I'll go head off to the frustrations thread now....


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Woohoo, congratulations Audrey!


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Congratulations! All the best with the job!


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Audrey! 3rd busiest in Canada, eh? My god, I can't imagine. They are all busy. Do let us know how your first day went!

Also: I will have a large steeped tea with two milk and a little bit of sugar, please.



BetaBoy90 said:


> Congratulations, welcome to the world of part time employment, where everyone complains and no one appreciates their job..... I'll go head off to the frustrations thread now....


This is also the world of full-time employment.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Barist of luck to ya!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Congratulations!



pollster said:


> Also: I will have a large steeped tea with two milk and a little bit of sugar, please.


Toasted everything with herb & garlic, please.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

pita said:


> Toasted everything with herb & garlic, please.


OMG yes. I love a toasted bagel with the herb & garlic cream cheese. I'm partial to the whole wheat and honey bagels myself. :b

Where is Audrey with our food??!!

Note to self: include Tim Horton's on my 'running errands' itinerary for today...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

pita said:


> Toasted everything with herb & garlic, please.


No no no. It's all about the toasted onion bagel with garlic cream cheese. As if people didn't have enough reason to stay away from me. :b

(And congratulations!)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't wait to go to granada now and find this place.

Apparently this is some sort of doughy comestibles for sale place? I shall practice my annoying old lady complaints now.

"this soup is cold. and salty!"

"where's the butter? I want _real _butter"

"I want another table. this man reeks of onions and garlic. honestly, what kind of a place is this?"

"I've eaten everything, but I want a refund. I thought it was poor and tasteless. much like that smelly man"

I am so looking forward to this.

well done on getting the job!


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Congratulations! Believe it or not, faced-paced jobs are much easier to work (well, for me anyway)


----------



## FreakCard (Jul 3, 2010)

Congratulations!!! This could be an amazing motivation for me and for other people too! Good luck .


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome! Happy for you! Hope it all goes well 
Hope I get a job soon too.


----------

